
Why Google scans your emails for child porn - uladzislau
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/11010182/Why-Google-scans-your-emails-for-child-porn.html
======
ColinWright
Related (by not identical) submission of the story behind this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131407)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131341)

